# terrestrial Plant ID.



## zenkeror (Apr 18, 2008)

I saw these plants for sale at an outdoor market in Little Saigon (South Cali), can somebody tell me what they are? Yes those prices are in US dollars:wacko: Thks. PS: I took these at night with my cell so plz forgive the qualities


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Plant ID.*

This is AQUATIC plant central...  ... don't know... jk


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Plant ID.*

I have no idea on the ID, but does the second pic/plant say SOLD on it??? Who the hell pays $3000-$4500 on a...,as in one, plant!!!???


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Those are orchids. Maybe Dendrobiums orchids. The ones with the long grassy leaves are Cymbidiums. The price tag puzzles me as well. Those orchids would probably sell for nothing in asia where people would just collect them from the wild.


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

They resemble this orchid.
http://zanaf.dyndns.biz/Dendrobium/Den_smillieae.htm
A more normal price for a D. smillieae would start at $10. Maybe they are offspring of the champion in the photo in the link above.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You sure that isn't meant to be $4.5?


----------

